# Autologous Normovolemic Hemodilution (ANH)



## acarter2791 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge on billing for Autologous Normovolemic Hemodilution? Our Anesthesiologists have recently started using it during heart procedures, and they would like it billed in addition to the surgery code.


----------



## FractalMind (May 14, 2009)

Hi, we code it for one of our doctors and we use code 99199=4 units.

Erika


----------



## jdrueppel (May 14, 2009)

Erika,

Per the ASA and NCCI Billing Guidelines base unit value includes the "administration of fluids and/or blood products".  Why would AHN be separately payable when performed during an anesthesia service or am I totally mis-interpreting the service?

What are the payers doing with your 99199?

Julie, CPC


----------



## acarter2791 (May 15, 2009)

I too am curious on how 99199 is being paid, and also, your billing it with units? In addition to the units for the ASA code?

Our physians are arguing that it is more than just administration of blood products and since it is done in addition to the standard monitoring and recording and involves some risk, that it should be a separate service. 

I found a link explaining the process.......
http://wiki.noblood.org/Acute_Normovolemic_Hemodilution


----------



## FractalMind (May 22, 2009)

I was researching if they paid 99199=4 for ANH for one of our accts. but couldn't find payment or denial, the code was writen off before we received an EOB, and yes Julie per ASA this is supposed to be included w/anesthesia services but our Dr. still want us to bill for ANH, acarter2791 has the same situation with his physicians' team.  I'll keep tracking this code & see if any gets paid, 

keep you posted.


----------

